# RUGER #1



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My New Addition to my Coyote Killers-----ruger 22-250 #1---put a new Vortex 6x18* *CF V-Brite on her this morning but its raining so hard can't shoot it maybe tomorrow--been raining hard since day light--------Hope all are having a great Labor Day week-end--------------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sweeeet


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the looks of the #1's They are my favorite, I wanted one from the first one I saw. That one has some nice wood on it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...shot my first woodchuck with one in .223.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed Skip.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is one sweet looking rifle/scope combination you have. And by the way my birthday is coming up shortly. lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweetness


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one great looking weapon Skip !!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Had a chance to shoot her today----just to run a few at 50yds---she is accurate for sure--used 55gr win varmint factory--------3680 fps--------oneholer at 50-------when i have enought fired brass,I'll load her with 50gr nolsers and start my load work----That'll be down the road some--also i'd like to load some 60 Nolser's partition for a deer load--- sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I had that gun, and you had a feather up your butt, we'd both be tickled.......Just sayin'


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way too cool, Skip. One great caliber courtesy of wildcatters years ago.

I've never had to experiment much with my .22-250 and feed it 50-grain Nosler BTs over 35 grains of IMR 4064. It's so good, I quit fiddling with other loads.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GW Thanks for the recipe --I will use it ---My 225 win recipe is 34gr of varget or 4064 with 50 gr nosler and shoots mighty fine. Thanks again----------sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem, SB. I use a cold primer, too: CCI 200. I've never tried to make it scream, because it's not necessary. Overall cartridge length will be the key and with that single-shot, you can go long. Good luck. She sure is a beaut!


----------

